# Advice on underflooring



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

Quess it would be called that. I ordered new carpet for the house. We took up the old stuff today. There is animal pee stains on the underflooring plywood. The plywood is still good. What should I use to cover the stains before i put the new carpet down. Thanks, Andrea


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Paint the plywood with Kilz or Bin primer. Either one will seal the plywood.


----------

